# "In attesa che la stampante ritorni disponibile."

## saverik

Buongiorno,

quando cerco di stampare ottengo questo risultato:  

```
"In attesa che la stampante ritorni disponibile."
```

Il problema si pone se accendo la stampante dopo il pc, mentre se accendo prima la stampante e poi avvio il pc tutto funziona regolarmente.

ho una stampante samsung laser ML2070 collegata col cavo usb.

Suggerimenti?

----------

## ænigma

La stessa identica cosa succede anche a me; accendo sempre prima la stampante, se no ottengo lo stesso identico messaggio.

 Io ho una Canon MP220 collegata con USB.

----------

## sabayonino

Un suggerimento è  quello di controllare l'USB Printing WIKI

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Printing#Locally_attached_printer_.28USB.29

forse potrebbe mancarti qualcosa.

----------

## saverik

Ho seguito il tuo suggerimento ma siamo sempre allo stesso punto.

Appena ho un po di tempo aggiorno il kernel e vi sapro' dire...

----------

## ænigma

Ho risolto riemergendo cups con la USE="-usb" come suggerito da portage nel caso ci fossero problemi, dicendomi che la stampante avrebbe funzionato ugualmente.

----------

